# Obama Banty Wings on Green Egg



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

This is my contribution to the SuperBowl party today.

Let me know what you think.

Buckyt


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

For what it is worth, these turned out really good. Our group seemed to enjoy the legs, but they may have been a little to spicy for the weak of heart. Glad my heart wasn't weak!

Buckyt


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

looks good, i saved it and am gonna make em someday. thanks


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Those look awesome! I'm always looking for new wing recipes. i'll deffinetly be trying these. I think wings should be a food group.:letsdrink


----------

